# Proviron



## TheBlob (Jan 3, 2014)

So im thinking of running proviron in my cycle, and leaving the arimidex on standby in the hopes that proviron will be enough to combat aromatase effect by itself.. And if sides do occur anyway would you want to run a little less adex than usual?


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 3, 2014)

It won't be enough and Masteron is better then Proviron.


----------



## TheBlob (Jan 3, 2014)

Thats kinda what im hearing in general consensus from a couple pm's. This method is looking like its slightly outdated


----------



## animal87 (Jan 3, 2014)

It's still great to keep you dry and with not much stress on the joints like winny. I see it more in test/oral cycles than used with the big 3 Eq/deca/tren.


----------



## grind4it (Jan 3, 2014)

Proviron and mast are both enough for me when I'm on TRT. When I'm blasting they not. Everyone's diffrent, if you chose to run proviron alone I would suggest blood work after a couple/three weeks on. Just my two cents.


----------



## Joliver (Jan 3, 2014)

I run proviron and raloxifene with my drol and suspension.  Its effective for me.  I like proviron.  Would I rather have masteron, yes.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jan 3, 2014)

I never touched an AI until my mid 30's, my body never needed it.  Much of the science on AI's is not true for each body as we all respond differently to certain compounds.  If u dont need it, y take it is my philosophy....


----------



## SAD (Jan 3, 2014)

There are good questions with right answers, dumb questions with dumb answers, and hard questions with no answers.

This is the latter.  Will it be enough for you?  Maybe, but you'll have to find out.


----------



## transcend2007 (Jan 3, 2014)

When I run mast p with my trt dose I don't need AI.  When I was on cycle with no mast 600mg of test I was taking 2 1/2 to 3mg's per week (1/2mg per day 5 or 6 days per week).  I will say that the AI kept my body acne to an all time min...but did not eliminate it all together.


----------



## TheBlob (Jan 3, 2014)

Geez.. This is looking like what Sad said is particularly true in this case. I thank you guys for your opinions really helpful


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jan 5, 2014)

only reason i run proviron is for libido like 50 mg/day like SFG said Masteron is much better thst proviron,intinally proviron was created as a bipolar medication,and its wonderful for depression and bipolarness,plus it helps your libido


----------



## username1 (Jan 25, 2014)

Proviron at 50mg a day helped my AI work really really well. I normally have to take more AI than most but, with proviron I can take less. On 500mg test a week and 1mg of Adex a week my E2 was a 6.9. on my first 500mg a week blast of test I was taking 1mg Adex ED and E2 still in the high 40's


----------



## meat (Feb 12, 2014)

Bullseye Forever said:


> only reason i run proviron is for libido like 50 mg/day like SFG said Masteron is much better thst proviron,intinally proviron was created as a bipolar medication,and its wonderful for depression and bipolarness,plus it helps your libido



This I didn't know. I wonder what kind of studies are out there on long term Proviron use?


----------



## Get Some (Feb 12, 2014)

for more, I can pop a single 5 mg dbol tab and get raging gyno symptoms, same goes for low doses of test. So for me I need Aromasin always. Adex is a better choice for those who do not react as violently to aromatase as I do. I don't think enough attention is paid to which AI certain individuals should be using and why. I know guys that run letro ED throughout cycle but they can't tell me why, only that someone told them they should do it. I personally run Aromasin because I like the benefits of a suicide inhibitor with a longer half life than letro. Adex works for me but I have to take it more often and I find the comfortable dosage level to be time dependent and very finicky. The less I can take of something and the less often I have to take it the better. But some things are necessary for me... Aromasin is one such thing. 

Proviron is good for me at 100mg daily. My sex drive is great and I become much more aggressive sexually and in the gym. However, running 100 mg proviron per day is not ver cost effective unless you've got the bank roll. As some have said, Mast will do the job even better, BUT it's harder on the hairline and also just another thing to add to your total weekly injection volume. For those of you who only use test or less than 4 ml a week of injection volume, you won't know the importance of choosing the correct compounds and concentrations unitl you advance further.

A few tidbits (in my opinion).... winny and proviron at the same time is a waste unless your sex drive is terrible. Running proviron and masteron at the same time is not useless, in fact it's just like injecting test while also using the cream to get a few extra mg each week (again, assuming you can afford it).


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Feb 13, 2014)

Get Some said:


> for more, I can pop a single 5 mg dbol tab and get raging gyno symptoms, same goes for low doses of test. So for me I need Aromasin always. Adex is a better choice for those who do not react as violently to aromatase as I do. I don't think enough attention is paid to which AI certain individuals should be using and why. I know guys that run letro ED throughout cycle but they can't tell me why, only that someone told them they should do it. I personally run Aromasin because I like the benefits of a suicide inhibitor with a longer half life than letro. Adex works for me but I have to take it more often and I find the comfortable dosage level to be time dependent and very finicky. The less I can take of something and the less often I have to take it the better. But some things are necessary for me... Aromasin is one such thing.
> 
> Proviron is good for me at 100mg daily. My sex drive is great and I become much more aggressive sexually and in the gym. However, running 100 mg proviron per day is not ver cost effective unless you've got the bank roll. As some have said, Mast will do the job even better, BUT it's harder on the hairline and also just another thing to add to your total weekly injection volume. For those of you who only use test or less than 4 ml a week of injection volume, you won't know the importance of choosing the correct compounds and concentrations unitl you advance further.
> 
> A few tidbits (in my opinion).... winny and proviron at the same time is a waste unless your sex drive is terrible. Running proviron and masteron at the same time is not useless, in fact it's just like injecting test while also using the cream to get a few extra mg each week (again, assuming you can afford it).


I agree about the amorasin


----------



## jyoung8j (Feb 13, 2014)

I vote masteron..


----------



## meat (Feb 13, 2014)

Get Some said:


> for more, I can pop a single 5 mg dbol tab and get raging gyno symptoms, same goes for low doses of test. So for me I need Aromasin always. Adex is a better choice for those who do not react as violently to aromatase as I do. I don't think enough attention is paid to which AI certain individuals should be using and why. I know guys that run letro ED throughout cycle but they can't tell me why, only that someone told them they should do it. I personally run Aromasin because I like the benefits of a suicide inhibitor with a longer half life than letro. Adex works for me but I have to take it more often and I find the comfortable dosage level to be time dependent and very finicky. The less I can take of something and the less often I have to take it the better. But some things are necessary for me... Aromasin is one such thing.
> 
> Proviron is good for me at 100mg daily. My sex drive is great and I become much more aggressive sexually and in the gym. However, running 100 mg proviron per day is not ver cost effective unless you've got the bank roll. As some have said, Mast will do the job even better, BUT it's harder on the hairline and also just another thing to add to your total weekly injection volume. For those of you who only use test or less than 4 ml a week of injection volume, you won't know the importance of choosing the correct compounds and concentrations unitl you advance further.
> 
> A few tidbits (in my opinion).... winny and proviron at the same time is a waste unless your sex drive is terrible. Running proviron and masteron at the same time is not useless, in fact it's just like injecting test while also using the cream to get a few extra mg each week (again, assuming you can afford it).



Yes, masteron wreaks havoc on my hairline, but does work well for me.


----------



## cotton2012 (Feb 13, 2014)

Proviron is wonderful as is Masteron they both make me happy!


----------



## staxs (May 25, 2014)

I wouldnt run proviron by its self


----------

